# Halloween comics



## stormygirl84

I occasionally come across some very silly Halloween-related comics on FB, and I just had to share some.

Please feel free to add to it!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

That last one is HILARIOUS! (very Gary Larson-esque).

Here are a few more.


----------

